# Order with aged request



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

A BOTL has told me that you can request boxes with a little age on them, otherwise youll get younger smokes. I know of sites that offer "aged" sticks but at increased cost. How would I go about this and where can I find box codes. Also would it take longer to fulfill an order whilst trying to find the right batch?


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, I would like that to, as would many others. I don't see a way around paying extra for aged cigars. It is a crap shoot as I get mostly 2010s but have received 2009s.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It depends on the vendor. Some vendors list the box codes also.
I requested on my last order and got 1 box that was from 2006.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

With one of my vendors, I just add the request for older box dates in the comment section of my order.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Let me ask another ? H Upman Magnum 48 Limitada 2009. Is that the mfg date or a blend??


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> Let me ask another ? H Upman Magnum 48 Limitada 2009. Is that the mfg date or a blend??


Not sure that is a good example as I am pretty sure your still going to get 2009...:woohoo:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Gary? where are you LOL

J


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Many here will ask for older sticks in the "remarks" section, when ordering.
There re other sites that tell you what the factory code/yr ....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> Many here will ask for older sticks in the "remarks" section, when ordering.
> There re other sites that tell you what the factory code/yr ....


This, or if you have a particular year and box code you are seeking you can ask and they will usually accommodate you if they can. A couple of years ago anything with a POS box code was highly desirable because they were smoking exceptionally well.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

So short of buying " AGED" cigars Im investing in the future for the next 2 years minimum??


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> So short of buying " AGED" cigars Im investing in the future for the next 2 years minimum??


 True....
And on the upside,,,you will know exactly how it was aged.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Another way is to buy private sales.
In this economy, there is a lot of aged stock available


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> Another way is to buy private sales.
> In this economy, there is a lot of aged stock available


True dat. I've seen stuff I never dreamed of lately. The rare collectable stuff out of the" special" humidors.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Another way is to buy private sales.
> In this economy, there is a lot of aged stock available


Yes I feel this is the way to go for now, but I feel its rude to ask a BOTL to sell me their cigars.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Another way is to buy private sales.
> In this economy, there is a lot of aged stock available


PM headed your way.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Another way is to buy private sales.
> In this economy, there is a lot of aged stock available





bpegler said:


> True dat. I've seen stuff I never dreamed of lately. The rare collectable stuff out of the" special" humidors.


Without directly asking for anything, how would a hypothetical person who is interested in buying aged cigars from a private collection ever go about doing that?

This is all hypothetical of course.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Without directly asking for anything, how would a hypothetical person who is interested in buying aged cigars from a private collection ever go about doing that?
> 
> This is all hypothetical of course.


Craigslist


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Yes I feel this is the way to go for now, but I feel its rude to ask a BOTL to sell me their cigars.


Just a word of caution, better had some deep deep pockets my friend as some of the private sale aged smokes can be very very expensive. Not sure if you saw my pic of the aged Cohiba sampler I bought, but for the price I paid for it, I could buy 1.5 boxes of BHK's.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

If David says it's expensive, imagine what it is to the common man!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Just a word of caution, better had some deep deep pockets my friend as some of the private sale aged smokes can be very very expensive. Not sure if you saw my pic of the aged Cohiba sampler I bought, but for the price I paid for it, I could buy 1.5 boxes of BHK's.


 I saw your sampler tho


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Most of the time those that have been in the "game" for a while have made friends with one or two of the "heavy hitters" and that is how you gain access to private sales. This usually comes through doing stuff like being involved in splits, MAW and PIFs and basically immersing yourself into the world of Cuban cigars. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Most of the time those that have been in the "game" for a while have made friends with one or two of the "heavy hitters" and that is how you gain access to private sales. This usually comes through doing stuff like being involved in splits, MAW and PIFs and basically immersing yourself into the world of Cuban cigars. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule.


 Understand but how do you get involved in a PIF or MAW with nothing to pass??


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rob51461 said:


> Understand but how do you get involved in a PIF or MAW with nothing to pass??


Robert, read the sticky entitled "Why are sources such a secret". Basically if you do your own homework and research on sources and then PM some of the more active members in the Habanos forum they will be happy to verify the source for you. The only thing we look down on is members who just want a source without putting in any "work" to get it. Most of the MAW/PIF stuff is readily available so once you have your reliable and verified source you will be able to place some orders an jump right in.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> Yes I feel this is the way to go for now, but I feel its rude to ask a BOTL to sell me their cigars.


If interested there is a site that sells a lot of aged stuff, but as David said better bring a blank check, I dropped a grand in a weekend and didn't get that much. I was happy with the pricing though.

Another thing is buyer beware a lot of BOTL gouging and some out right scams going on, pm if you want the site.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Robert, read the sticky entitled "Why are sources such a secret". Basically if you do your own homework and research on sources and then PM some of the more active members in the Habanos forum they will be happy to verify the source for you. The only thing we look down on is members who just want a source without putting in any "work" to get it. Most of the MAW/PIF stuff is readily available so once you have your reliable and verified source you will be able to place some orders an jump right in.


Been there done that I am putting in lots of work. Spending hours upon hours on my PC researching and orginizing some things. Im just trying to say I would feel bad sending my ROTTs to someone while others are sending something with age. Not to mention I know it will take a while to aquire enough of a selection to particapate. I was just asking about this and I have also been in contact with my sources about it. Just figured while Im here just keep ask questions. Thanks


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

smelvis said:


> If interested there is a site that sells a lot of aged stuff, but as David said better bring a blank check, I dropped a grand in a weekend and didn't get that much. I was happy with the pricing though.
> 
> Another thing is buyer beware a lot of BOTL gouging and some out right scams going on, pm if you want the site.
> 
> ...


Think I know what youre talking about Dave and thanks. That place is pretty cutthroat on the more affordable items.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

I think I will stick with the way I have been doing things. Although I will add now in the remarks about an older box if they have them, great idea thank you.

The Montecristo Especiales that I just got had 06 for the year so that was pretty good. Plus being fairly new into this I think I will be buying enough that they will have time to age on their own.

Best regards, tony


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

depends on the vendor....the one i like to use, they will send you an updated box code list....then its school yard pick from there


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> A BOTL has told me that you can request boxes with a little age on them, otherwise youll get younger smokes. I know of sites that offer "aged" sticks but at increased cost. How would I go about this and where can I find box codes. Also would it take longer to fulfill an order whilst trying to find the right batch?


Some vendors will e-mail you a list of their available box codes. You can then request those when placing your order. You might also want to add in the comments box that if the one you ordered is not available to send you the next older one. Keep in mind that all this is subject to availability. Also it adds time to the completion of your order. Also older doesn't always translate into better. I just purchased a box of 07 V.R Maestro's that are real Duds!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> Think I know what youre talking about Dave and thanks. That place is pretty cutthroat on the more affordable items.


That's actually a good place to start. You can get the common 5ers, with a little age, with very little markup.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

For a while I would add a special comment for older boxes, or a specific year, but it never amounted to anything, so I stopped doing it. Especially when I got a few 2010 boxes that smoke great.

I will say that one "strategy" to get a box a year or two older than current is to just shoot for vitolas or brands that just aren't that popular...the stock doesn't turn over as quickly. But YMMV in any case.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Frinkiac7 said:


> For a while I would add a special comment for older boxes, or a specific year, but it never amounted to anything, so I stopped doing it. Especially when I got a few 2010 boxes that smoke great.
> 
> I will say that one "strategy" to get a box a year or two older than current is to just shoot for vitolas or brands that just aren't that popular...the stock doesn't turn over as quickly. But YMMV in any case.


Probably depends on the vendor more than anything else. The last box of Des Dieux I bought I asked for something with some age and got a box from '03. :mrgreen:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Probably depends on the vendor more than anything else. The last box of Des Dieux I bought I asked for something with some age and got a box from '03. :mrgreen:


Nice!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

rob51461 said:


> Im just trying to say I would feel bad sending my ROTTs to someone while others are sending something with age. Not to mention I know it will take a while to aquire enough of a selection to particapate.


Don't underestimate the BOTLhood. Most guys here, especially here in habanosworld, are pretty easy going and understanding. It really doesn't take long, or a lot of effort to assemble a small, but diverse stock. Just offer what you can and people really like it if you include vintage. Most people, me included, don't care that much how old something is, providing they know the vintage. Like Tony says below, older isn't always "gooder". And, for those who think it is, they won't mind letting sticks sit until they are "gooder". Just jump in!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Also, older doesn't always translate into better.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks to Robert for bringing this up. There has been a lot of useful information shared here on this thread. I am in the same situation as you, wondering about getting some sticks with age on them. So far my source seems to ship all recent date code boxes. I'm planning on pulling the trigger soon, so I may keep looking around or ask if they have a list of date codes available. I appreciate all of the insight!


----------

